# Wobbly letters on my Graphtec CE5000-60



## albertramsbottom (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi

I have got Wobbly letters on my Graphtec CE5000-60 when i cut letters and straight blocks out such as barcodes

I have replaced the blade for a new one and my cutting strip is undamaged.

I brought this cutter secondhand and it seemed to work OK at first but we have been having issues with it.

I have also tried it with a new smart blade and that still has wobbly letters.

Any ideas?

Also and on another note I have just read that the CE 5000-60 has tangential cutting! Well I dont think mine has

any ideas about this

Wobbly letters on my Graphtec CE5000-60

Many thanks for any answers


----------



## ppts160 (Jan 16, 2011)

Press pause on control panel to enter options then press next several times until you get "tangential" on display. Then press enter and set it up. If you are using the Robo master pro software the settings can be entered by pressing the Advanced button. Your wobbly letters would seem to be depth of blade or downward force I think


----------



## propsuper (Mar 23, 2008)

Can you post a pic of your wobbly letters?


----------



## albertramsbottom (Aug 17, 2010)

propsuper said:


> Can you post a pic of your wobbly letters?


I will but it will be tonight im afraid

Cheers for your help


----------



## albertramsbottom (Aug 17, 2010)

Here is the pic

The "E" is the worse

Paul


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

Thats not wobbly, thats flat out drunk!! What software are you using to cut from?


----------



## albertramsbottom (Aug 17, 2010)

tcrowder said:


> Thats not wobbly, thats flat out drunk!! What software are you using to cut from?


Yeah well I had issues with weeding so take no notice of where the letters are just the actual letters rather than the word

I use cutting master for AI, which to be fair has worked well in the past

Cheers


----------



## ppts160 (Jan 16, 2011)

Check the blade is tight in the holder and not moving about. |Aslo check the actual carriage is firm and not coming adrift and wobbling.


----------



## propsuper (Mar 23, 2008)

Also looks like the blade is "pushing" the vinyl. Try a new 45degree blade and be mindful of your downforce and blade depth.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

I would adjust your offset. Is that Flock material?


----------



## albertramsbottom (Aug 17, 2010)

It is normal vinyl and my offset is correct + 2 as im using an 09U smart blade that has an offset of +2

I had to reset my machine to factory defaults recently and was thinking that this might have something to do with it.

So I have been looking for typical settings for a Graphtec 5000/60 recently but have unable to find any.

Also I have tried to update my firmware from 3.2 to 3.7. When I follow the instructions to do the update it states that I should press the left and right buttons simultaneously to enter the firmware menu. 

But when i try it just doesn't work so I am unable to update the firmware

Paul


----------



## NOPALITO24 (Jul 22, 2009)

first: is the way your letters are being cut(like someone else called it "drunk") the way you designed them? or are they supposed to be "drunk" or touching each other?

If they are not designed that way then you have bigger issues like a loose cutting head or something mechanical that is sliding on either the Y or X motor of your plotter, please call tech support and have this picture handy.
If you grab the cutting head w/ the plotter off the head should be solidly attached to the rail and should not have any play except for the left and right movements on the rail. to determine whether is your blade or plotter, turn your vinyl upside down to plot on the backing, load the blade that came w/ your plotter, switch to PEN, Force of 13, and same job to plot, if it comes out the same way the problem is in your plotter and you should call tech support.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Did you get this fixed? To me it looks like the material is slipping while it is being cut. Is it staying under the wheels as it cuts? Can you pull the material out when locked down...just pulling on it slighly? More on one side than the other? Could be a bad wheel of bowed support arm.


----------

